# Sony xb30ex Jack repair?



## ChairmanSaab (May 25, 2016)

I bought a Sony Xb30ex in early 2013 and It "broke" in early 2014 ,I get sound from only one channel and it's Jack needs to be "twisted" gently to a certain angle to get sound from both Channels.

Question: I've a old Samsung earphone(with mic) laying around which has three wires, BLACK, GREEN, RED. I don't know what kind of wiring is inside XB30EX but if possible can I use Samsung's Jack? I don't wanna go into soldering , fixing wires is easier for me.

Just asking before I tear up my earphones cable!


----------



## sujoyp (May 25, 2016)

same problem with me..strange..mine too bought in 2013 ....see if you are successful in something


----------



## AudioGeek (Jun 11, 2016)

Soldering is mandatory for cable repairs.

Without soldering, nothing can be done. Suggest you to buy new.


----------



## ChairmanSaab (Oct 15, 2016)

Update: Right channel has stopped working and i had to "twist" it to make the left one work. I took the plunge and successfully replaced it with old samsung jack i had laying around (not soldering). Unfortunetely the right channel still doesn't work (blown up?) but i don't have to move the wire every few seconds now!  Voice is crisp and clear like before but my right ear is getting bored! Time to buy new ones!

Anyone interested in the wire configuration It' as the following 

[Note: All wires are cotton stranded]

Green : Left Channel (enamel)
Red : Right Channel (enamel)
Copper 1 : Ground (enamel)
Copper 2 : Ground (enamel)

Burn them all !


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 17, 2016)

After my post I have already changed 2 earphones ...after my xb30 had developed problem bought soundmagic es18 which went bas in 3 months, then bought one more from sony but didnt got satisfied, now using CX180


----------

